# Happy Thanksgiving!!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here a day early!! Lets start the ball rolling and let everyone know whatz up for Thanksgiving??????


1. What are you doing or where are you going for your holiday??????

2. Are you going to run trains, and or show them off to your invited guests???

3. Anything special that you are doing or are going to do let everyone know!!


I'm going to just eat turkey, and all the goodies, and may run a train although weather is supposed to be windy and really cold!! -4 degrees BRRRRRR!!

I may leave the "live" channel open all day or at least in the afternoon if any of you would like to stop by and just visit!! I may be able to get the ole' guy from out in Kalifornia to join in to, and invite any of my partners in crime on our "livestream" channel to join in also!! Prolly sometime in the afternoon and into the evening. Will let you know if we or I am doing so!! 

So again Happy Thanksgiving to all and let us know what's going on with you and yours!! Regal 



http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel/ 


I'll put Noels in here just in case!! http://www.livestream.com/noelw/


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I figured that I would start up my EMP GP-9 and lash it up to a couple reefers loaded up with Pumpkin pie and frozen turkey, then couple up to box cars full of those cans of cranbury sauce and olives while then couple up a few tank cars full of eggnog, wine and vodka, then couple to MOW kitchen cars full of chefs making the dinner as I head out to Grandma's house and park the train behind her house on nearby tracks, "honk" "honk". "Grandma, guess what I brought?" 

I like being sarcastic. Anyway sure big dinner on Thanksgiving Day with family, I run my trains the day after as my family hates going out store shopping on Black Friday. Then one more little Thanksgiving dinner again on Sunday for friends after running trains all wekend. Yep, it's a fatening weekend for me 

EMD Trainman


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good. Trainman... 

Yup.. we'll be watching off and on with our channel to Regal.. Whos know, may have a train running while we are cleaning up the patio for our Turkey day Dinner. 

*Happy Thanksgiving day to all for Noel & Jane.*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, folks!

We're hanging local this year. Headed to dinner tomorrow afternoon, but home again home again after we're done stuffing ourselves. 

Friday, I am taking my two little ones along with my BIL and nephew to the Strasburg RR for the Santa Special. After that, who knows, we may run a train or two. I have my Live Steam OO Mallard on the test bench for some troubleshooting. Might run that. Have to re-install the details and reassemble Mary Kathleen's passenger car. Will post some pictures of that when I am done. The blue is a lot lighter than the Luke Gavin or the Mary Elizabeth car. But, I kind of like it that way. 

Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to ALL.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I taint not no going any where other than to pick up my Sister and go to a friends house for dead turkey. They are cooking a freash turkey. One that aint been freezed. To me there is a taste differance.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL 

JJ


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes happy Thanksgiving Fellas


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING! * 
Off to friends for dinner tomorrow and hope to catch Regals train channel after. Wanting to get the tree up so the boy and I can lay down some track! He wants a loop around the whole house inside this year. Won't mom be surprised when she gets home from work Friday?!?!?!?!? LOL


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Thanks Giving to everyone. 

We'll be celabrating Thanks Giving and my birthday. 

We're having my mother, daughter, son, Trish's daughter and her to kids over for dinner. 

On Friday, we'll be heading north to Charleston SC for Trish's brother's wedding on Saturday and returning home on Sunday. 

The trains are at the ready to be run. 

I think I'll hook up the 44 coal cars behind my Rock Island RS-3 and make a few laps 

Randy


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!

My wife is working all day tommorrow, I am staying home all by myself! To some folks they might think it is a shame to do so, and how lonely...well I can tell you I have been behind on getting my new shelving up and straightening my train room up...so for me I will be playing with my trains ALL DAY LONG!!!

Am I antisocial..no because we are having our turkey day on saturday...well within meeting my requirements with my children, and grandchildren! So tomorrow is completely open and free for me to have mucho fun in my train room!

On call but have a 4 day weekend!

Doesn't get any better then this!!!!!

Happy as a LARK!

Bubba


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 24 Nov 2010 06:58 PM 
Happy Thanks Giving to everyone. 

We'll be celabrating Thanks Giving and my birthday. 

We're having my mother, daughter, son, Trish's daughter and her to kids over for dinner. 

On Friday, we'll be heading north to Charleston SC for Trish's brother's wedding on Saturday and returning home on Sunday. 

The trains are at the ready to be run. 

I think I'll hook up the 44 coal cars behind my Rock Island RS-3 and make a few laps 

Randy 

That's neat to have a big feast on you B-day.. wow... Enjoy and have a Happy Birthday when running your trains.
Take some photo so we can enjoy the fun day you will be having.. later, me


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Got you beat, off for the next 11 days to slack and do whatever i want lol.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. 
Maybe have to got out and fired up a steamer today. It's in the low 30's this morning.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I offer up this YouTube video in love to all the Mothers, Wives, Sisters, GrandMothers, and the others who have ever cooked a Thanksgiving Turkey for the family.





I am just now getting up off the floor for the umpteenth time after watching it for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Day to All. 

I'm fixin to go to my nephew's wife's family home for the Feast. 
They are Mexican and are great cooks! 
I'll waddle home ready for a nap! 

Be Blessed. 

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I might work on the ceiling track a bit. The girls aren't coming until after shopping tomorrow. 

Kim says today's agenda is; parade, turkey, nap, feetball, more turkey, more feetball, leftovers, snuggle, then snooze


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving from Regal. As stated earlier Noel and I (I think the ole guy is on board) we are going to have our live channels on for me mid to late afternoon, after you guys get all filled up with your turkey or whatever dinners, and are bored, stop by the channels, and say hi, and chat a bit if you like!! No formal show but i'm sure Noel can show us a thing or two, and I took down my ET&WNC setup off the ceiling layout and cleaned it!! Oh Boy what a bunch of dust up there! Took me 3 hrs to clean the engine, tender, and two cars and 3 from the Royal Blue. Those two sets are real favorites of mine. For being Bachmann somewhat sort of cheapies (nothing cheap nowadays) they look like the "real deal" to me anyways. So stop by and just say hi!! I'll be checkin in randomly at times and will chat as long as someone wants to. 

http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel/ 

http://www.livestream.com/noelw


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Family at home, and doing well, in a warm house, in a safe community, with a day off from work, and the bills paid for the month. Give THANKS for what you have, I know I do. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I give thanks every day that I wake up because I can. 
I give thanks for the health and love of my friends and family. 
I give thanks for those who protect us everyday. 

Thank You! and Have A Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I am "live" on crazytrainguyschannel" if your full of turkey, and want to stop by and say Hi and or chitty chat!! Regal 

http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel/


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 25 Nov 2010 03:51 PM 
I am "live" on crazytrainguyschannel" if your full of turkey, and want to stop by and say Hi and or chitty chat!! Regal 

http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel/ .................................................................................................................................................................

We came in to my partners, Regals studio with live cam's from Calif. today, and ran trains on live cam with him, just to fool around after have a great feast. 

Joel H. and I just ran trains and took photo/video until it got to cold to be away from the fireplace. 
Fact...We ran so long I guess we broke our train. ..We had a derailment and found this.

Would you believe we ran the wheels off of a box car. Laf......










We have never see this happen before where the wheel slid almost to the center of the axles. Hey.. Steel wheels to... Not sure of the make tho.
But, We still had a fun afternoon.









Note: Semper Vaporo. That Cooking a Turkey video you posted was so funny and still laf.........


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had the wheels do that a lot out here in the desert. The temp shrinks the bushing.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Noel,

I cant beleive you guys broke my car ? Well your car now...........









Those were Sanval wheels

Well so much for buying any more of those


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 26 Nov 2010 08:06 AM 
Noel,

I cant beleive you guys broke my car ? Well your car now...........









Those were Sanval wheels

Well so much for buying any more of those















No Problem................Super glue...................Re-align..............Next asignment.......... hahahahahaha


----------

